# Looking for new life in Canada



## mckenzies (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone. 
We are in the very early stages of looking into a new life in Canada for Myself, My husband and our three youngest children ages 2, 6 and 14!! We are looking to sell up here and move over to open a Traditional Barbershop as we have been running one here for the last 7 years. Any pointers??
We are booked into the emmigrate show in London but thats another 6 weeks away.....I have started looking at suitable places and am interested in British Columbia....but have never been.x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BC (British Columbia) is a really beautiful part of Canada. I did some work onetime in the town of Squamish, just up the road an hour or so from Vancouver, and could easily see settling down in that area (though I'm told it has changed in the intervening years).

For a big move like you're considering, it might be a good idea to plan a scouting expedition/holiday to check out a few possible venues. It will take some time (and money) but it may actually help in the immigration process if you can honestly say that you've been to the place you're considering and you think it's a good spot for your barbershop because.... then rattle off your impression of the place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I have visited Cananda but the Montreal area; it was quite lovely.

Mostly I just wanted to welcome you to the forum, I have picked up some great information here and hope you receive some help also.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## mckenzies (Jan 16, 2008)

Thankyou for answering, We are looking into a trip out to BC this year so fingers crossed.


----------



## mckenzies (Jan 16, 2008)

Now Im confused as it seems right over the other side of Canada from British Columbis is the Halifax area which it seems would suit us too!! any pros or cons for British Columbia or Nova Scotia??


----------



## backdoors (Jan 17, 2008)

mckenzies said:


> Now Im confused as it seems right over the other side of Canada from British Columbis is the Halifax area which it seems would suit us too!! any pros or cons for British Columbia or Nova Scotia??


There are vast population differences, cost of living vs. disposable income. There are also massive differences in weather, tax structure, health care etc. If you have specific questions, feel free to ask and I will try and answer them if you like. I have lived in both areas and am Canadian.


----------



## mckenzies (Jan 16, 2008)

Well it involves finding somewhere that isnt a city but just a fair sized town in which to run a barbershop...(which is our aim when we move out there hopefully) We will of course need nearby education from primary to secondary with our children being 2, 4 and 14 so halfway up a mountain wouldn't do either! But just a nice relaxed life pace and enough money to live on! 
Weve looked at Nova Scotia as the property prices are very reasonable and the towns (as far as the websites show) look very community spirited and welcoming I think moreso than British Columbia... thanks for helping!!


----------



## SimonWiles (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi I am from NS (Oxford). The cost of housing and living grealty changes depending where you live. For example a house in my area is about 100K CDN. In Halifax, NS about 300,000. In Vancouver probably 500-700K. However there is remote parts of BC where the cost is lower. Canada is a great country and growing. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## SimonWiles (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi

Check out Oxford, NS - Town of about 1,000. I am selling my house to move to Dubai. Area is growing well. Very close to schools (I can see them from my window) - however there is already a hair saloon.


----------



## hartys7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone My name is Louise and my family and I are off to Vancouver soon to llive. My husband has been offered a job and accepted so any time in the next six months. Need help if anyone can help me with with housing to rent short term and where are the best schools located. I have six son's and five are are coming with us one staying behind to finish university. Do we need to be in canada to open a bank account etc and who is best for transfering all of our furiniture if anyone knows?


----------



## mckenzies (Jan 16, 2008)

*A step further*

We have taken another step towards our life in Canada by appointing an immigration expert....We are going to try to det a provincial nominee program to accept us into New Brunswick. I really like the look of this place and the properties are also very affordable so I would love to hear from anybody who lives there regarding the nice or nasty areas...good schools...towns etc.
Thanks Michelle


----------



## novascotialife (Mar 27, 2008)

mckenzies said:


> We have taken another step towards our life in Canada by appointing an immigration expert....We are going to try to det a provincial nominee program to accept us into New Brunswick. I really like the look of this place and the properties are also very affordable so I would love to hear from anybody who lives there regarding the nice or nasty areas...good schools...towns etc.
> Thanks Michelle


Sorry ony know Moncton, which is 2hrs drive from me on the lovely North Shore of Nova Scotia. We have lived here 3 years and gained residency via the Community Identified NSNP. It took 8 months from nomination.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Be sure to look through our Canada section. And let us know how you are progressing.


----------



## cottageguru (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm putting my 10 cents worth in here with a vote for Ontario. We live near Peterborough, a decent size town about one and a half hours from Toronto. Very friendly, community in a beautiful area. Housing is good value - much less than the big cities and much cheaper in the countryside. 

A note for anyone considering moving to Canada. As has been said this is a vast country with huge differences in climate, geography, economics and accessibility. Do your research thoroughly before deciding which province you wish to settle in. If you don't like the idea of 5 months of winter then go to BC; if rain is not your bag, but you like a lot of snow - go east. Whatever you do, find out as much as you can before you come.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

hi have a look at calgary the people are very nice and the money is higher and tax lower
regards 
ray


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Don't get ripped off, be careful*



mckenzies said:


> We have taken another step towards our life in Canada by appointing an immigration expert....We are going to try to det a provincial nominee program to accept us into New Brunswick. I really like the look of this place and the properties are also very affordable so I would love to hear from anybody who lives there regarding the nice or nasty areas...good schools...towns etc.
> Thanks Michelle


Hello Michelle,
My husband and I live in Alberta Canada, we are here through the PNP (provincial nominee programme).

I don't want to scare you off, but be wary of immigration lawyers especially one who say they can get you to Canada through the PNP.

Since arriving here in Canada, i have met quite a few people that used immigration lawyers for the PNP route to Canada, and they were ripped off, getting here. Alot of the immigration lawyers/relocation experts etc, promise you the earth because they know it's your dream and then charge the earth for it, when there is no need for it.

If you go through the proper PNP process, you will have an employer, the employers gives you a copy of the LMO, applies and pays for your work permit, the employee's return flight, and sometimes hotel accomodation till you find a place of your own. But experts rely on you not knowing this, as there is less info on the cic.gc.ca website. Family members usually pay for their own flight and sometimes accomodation etc.

My husbands flight, hotel accomodation (6weeks), work permit was all paid for him by his employer. We just paid for out my flights, but i was lucky my husbands employer also paid for my accomodation too. My temporary Visitor visa was free (gave immigration officer copy of my husbands work permit) when i arrived at Calgary airport. 

If you wish to stay in Canada permanently, you can apply for your province nomination, then your permenant residency, once you have arrived in Canada, its cheaper that way!!!

Immigrataion lawyers/relocation experts(those in the yellow pages/internet/immigration shows), charge a fortune for your dream, the bigger the family the more you pay out, cost get added on and on and on............!

If you haven't been recommended a immigration expert, let me know and i will recommend you a good one if you like (I personally know of a company that have a good reputation, and lots know lots of people who have used them). I just hate seeing people ripped off, and their dreams taken away before they have a chance to realise them.

Good luck from Shazza151


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd agree with Shazza, be careful of immigration consultants be sure you are clear in what they are offering you, and you know how much it is going to cost. Have all info confirmed by alternative sources. The forums are great resources too, but very often it is one persons opinion and may not suit your situation.
I'll be at the Sandown Emigrate Show too, make sure you come by and let us know how you are getting on. Good luck with your dream


----------



## ocsi1968 (Nov 16, 2008)

*I live in Victoria*

It is very expensive here and you pretty well can't even rent. It is about $1700 to $2000 minimum for a 3 bedroom home that is just basic and Vancouver is even more. Lowest unemployemnt in Canada but the economy will eventually shift. Cost of food and gas is about 20% more than anywhwere else but natural beauty you can't match anywhere. Rarely do we have any snow but from Nov to Mar overcast almost everyday.

I am a Canadain married to a Brit with two children 8 and 5 and we moved here from the UK.


----------

